

Millions of tea kettles switching on causes power grid issues in the UK - tlrobinson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCAzalhldg8

======
jgoewert
Interesting, sort of like the US "Millions of Toilets Flushing in each city"
at the end of the Superbowl or the last episode of MASH.

Still, as may people have asked... why hasn't this been automated? If a guy
watching a screen can decide on what systems to turn off and on to generate
the power, why couldn't an expert system?

~~~
rlpb
It's more about predicting imminent power changes since power stations take
time to come online.

